# Longhurst Lodge (Surrey)



## Lady Muck (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's a link to a rather special little house 
http://derelictmisc.org.uk/baynards.html
The property has almost completely been restored now, it's looks wonderful.


----------



## mc_nebula (Jan 8, 2010)

A gentleman called Alan Bristow (Of Bristow Helicopters) owned the site of the old Baynards house. He died a year or two ago. He was in the process of having a new house (house? more like mansion/palace, I have seen the plans) designed and built on the site. He was a multi multi millionaire. My father was his architect. AFAIK, there might be some rather nice empty gatehouses on the site, if it is the same Baynards...


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 8, 2010)

That looks very interesting. Love that website too...haven't come across that one before. That's a useful one, so cheers for the heads up on that.
And welcome to DP too, Lady M.


----------



## Lady Muck (Jan 8, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> That looks very interesting. Love that website too...haven't come across that one before. That's a useful one, so cheers for the heads up on that.
> And welcome to DP too, Lady M.



No worries, I'll try and get some pictures of what the place looks like now 

Yes, you're completely right. Alan Bristow was the previous owner of the propertie(s).
I've never been for a snoop around the grounds, might just have to now


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Jan 17, 2010)

Lovely little house.
Something about it reminds me of [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=13681"]this one[/ame] in Denmark, posted by Lusker.
Maybe it's just the location, and that they're both in the woods... hmm..

Longhurst Lodge, Surrey:






House in the woods, Denmark:


----------

